# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  DIY shrimp trap

## EvolutionZ

*Want to* catch your shrimp out but its hard to catch because your tank is a heavily planted tank?
heres what i did today. using only a 500ml water bottle and caught me 50cherry shrimp within 10mins
first cut the bottle into half.


*Then* turn the top part of the bottle around and insert in the bottom part of the bottle. after that. place your shrimp or fish favourite food inside.


soon shrimps will swim in, but they somehow or rather, can't find the way out. 

By doing this, there will be minimal stress and also no damange to your dense planted tank. Imagine using a net trying to catch shrimps out in a dense planted tank. this method is worth a try if you are trying to catch out a batch of shrimps :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

by the way, people actaully use the same method to capture wild fish.

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea.. this can be use to catch fish, snails, planaria and shrimps

----------


## Shadow

multi purpose trap  :Grin:

----------


## kensk

> yea.. this can be use to catch fish, snails, planaria and shrimps


However this trap cannot work with more intelligent fish like LuoHan. Tried it before.

----------


## Radiance

Clever idea....
Btw, why are you moving your cherries out?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Clever idea....
> Btw, why are you moving your cherries out?


hehe.. now trying to remove cherry and go for a only CRS tank. together with orange shrimp only :Grin:  :Laughing: 




> However this trap cannot work with more intelligent fish like LuoHan. Tried it before.


i think luohang need to use big big net to catch liao :Opps:

----------


## wafer123

no matter how, it is a good method.
thanks for sharing.

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks bro =)

----------


## Radiance

> hehe.. now trying to remove cherry and go for a only CRS tank. together with orange shrimp only


 
Wah bro, so fast you drop your cherries already  :Cool:

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea. *want to* keep crs only tank =)

----------


## Rokerites

Thanks for a brilliant idea.
Now I am gonna try it on the digusting Planaria. :Grin:

----------


## song76

Good idea man... Hopefully it works on my shrimps...
*Because* thinking of rescaping and not sure how to remove the shrimps....

----------


## PLee

very clever trap  :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

Correct me if I'm wrong...Isn't this the exact same trap suggested by many to flush out the pesky SAE? I've tried it about a year ago and i must say it really does the job of trapping fauna in. It's just that about EVERYTHING goes in there? The last time i tried, i found corys, ottos, minnows, snails, shrimps and everything curious enough to join the party!  :Laughing: Annoying thing is eventually i never managed to lure my SAE in the goddamn trap!  :Exasperated: 
Unless you're applying this contraption on a shrimp ONLY tank,I'd say it's gonna be very frustrating when you awake the next morning and realize half the fauna in your tank are stuck within a small bottle!

----------


## Leeson

i tried it before, managed to net 2 SAE and a tetra in half an hour. i was after the SAE  :Smile:

----------

